
Marine creature expands boundaries of vision - prostoalex
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-science-vision/no-eyes-no-problem-marine-creature-expands-boundaries-of-vision-idUSKBN1Z11J3
======
saeranv
So, whereas our optic system consists of two eyes, and two lenses that
converge light from the environment into the photoreceptor cells of our eye,
this creature has it's photoreceptors on the outside.

Since the purpose of our lenses is to converge and project the 3D environment
into a sort of 2D plane in our heads, what exactly does is this creature
experiencing?

Just a fuzzy, discrete map of light intensity with no detail? Am I right in
thinking that, even if you increased the number of photoreceptors, it wouldn't
increase detail because all the light rays from the environment are
essentially averaged together when they hit the photoreceptor, therefore
muddying any visual detail?

ETA: Also what would happen if we placed a lens directly above this creature's
photoreceptors. Assuming that we calculate the position of the lens to be
equal to the distance of the light converging to an optical center plus the
focal length (the ideal distance from optical sensor to focal plane to produce
a sharp image in receptors) - would this creature suddenly be able to see like
us?

~~~
jcims
Seems like they have some kind of ceramic lens, so maybe it’s directional?

[https://images.app.goo.gl/uiVBbw5yCmJfD853A](https://images.app.goo.gl/uiVBbw5yCmJfD853A)

~~~
saeranv
Good find. So that diagram implies that they are in fact able to visualize the
3D scene in some fashion.

